# Power DVD 10 macht keine Screenshots!



## huntertech (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich benutze Power DVD 10 zum Abspielen von meinen Blue Rays am PC und habe da ein kleineres Problem bzgl. der Screenshot-Funktion:

Bei der "virtuellen Fernbedienung" also dieses kleine Eingabefenster, welches eine Fernbedieung simbolisieren soll, ist das Kästchen für Screenshots grau hinterlegt und lässt sich nicht anklicken. Der Shortcut für Screenshots funktioniert auch nicht. Fraps hilft mir leider auch nicht weiter. Normalerweise deaktiviert PDVD ja (egal welche Einstellungen man hat) Aero, sodass Fraps es nicht mehr aufnehmen kann. Macht man Aero dann wieder an (Per Aero-Problembehandlung), nimmt Fraps nur schwarz auf (erkennt ja nunmal keine 3D-Anwendung), da hilft auch das Deaktivieren der Hardwarebeschleunigung nichts.

Wisst ihr, wie man PDVD dazu bringen kann, doch mal Screens zu machen? Wäre euch echt dankbar!

PS: Oder könnte die Blue Ray (Avatar - Collector's Edition) Screens sperren?


----------



## milesdavis (7. Januar 2011)

Hast du die neueste Version von Fraps?

Klappt denn das einfache Drücken der Taste [Druck] da nicht??


----------



## huntertech (7. Januar 2011)

Ich habe Fraps 3.2.3.

Das Problem ist ja, dass Fraps entweder eine 3D-Anwendung erkennt (Spiele) und dann das Bildsignal von der Grafikkarte wohl irgendwie nochmal speziell abgreift oder eben einfach keine Anwendung erkennt und normale Screenshots macht, bei der aber der Film schwarz ist. Das normale Druck S-ABF geht auch nicht (ebenfalls schwarz).

Aber ich glaube, ich hab die Lösung gefunden: Scheint wohl der Blue Ray Kopierschutz zu sein


----------



## milesdavis (10. Januar 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Ich habe Fraps 3.2.3.
> 
> Das Problem ist ja, dass Fraps entweder eine 3D-Anwendung erkennt (Spiele) und dann das Bildsignal von der Grafikkarte wohl irgendwie nochmal speziell abgreift oder eben einfach keine Anwendung erkennt und normale Screenshots macht, bei der aber der Film schwarz ist. Das normale Druck S-ABF geht auch nicht (ebenfalls schwarz).
> 
> Aber ich glaube, ich hab die Lösung gefunden: Scheint wohl der Blue Ray Kopierschutz zu sein



Dann musst du wohl zu anderen Mitteln greifen.

Aber da sind wir hier im falschen Forum


----------



## huntertech (10. Januar 2011)

Nene, ich weiß warum: Die Blue Rays haben nen Kopierschutz, der Screenshots verhindert.


----------



## Vaykir (14. Januar 2011)

Bist dir da sicher?
Stell mal Windows design auf klassik.


----------



## huntertech (14. Januar 2011)

Ja, bin mir sicher. Wenn man die Videodateien von der Blue Ray runterholt (also quasi ne m2ts Datei auf der Platte hat) und die dann mit PDVD 10 abspielt, kann man Screens machen.


----------



## christian.pitt (22. Januar 2011)

hust, da gibt es so ein tool, hust, das nennt sich an*d*d, hust xD


----------

